# DIY Power Pond Vac



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

So here I thought I would post up my DIY Power Pond Vac. My job is taking care of other peoples aquariums...and some times ponds so I have to deal with all sorts. A few months back I was diagnosing and assisting treating a pond koi for a private school and they asked if I could just maintain the pond on a regular basis. I accepted the account but the thing about this pond is it is indoors in a commons area of the school.This poses a few challenges as the area needs to be kept neat and tidy not to mention the drain is a little bit of a distance away. I went to problem solving after I took a look at how much other pond vacs were and the track record they held.

I needed something Powerful

Something with some OOMPH!!!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

The Blue line attached is a evac hose similar to a fire hose and it needs it as this pump does a couple thousand gallons an hour.It ended up weighing a few more pounds than I wanted it to and it gets even heavier when its full of water but I am not entirely finished as I want to add a strap and paint it up all snazy.
Stay tuned and I will show you all how I made this bad boy.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

First we start off with a real heavy duty pump such as a bilge pump.This one has a 23 foot head height and pushes 2,200 gallons an hour,it also has a good particle size clearance.I was saving this for a fountain for one of my own ponds but I can always get a different pump.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I popped off the bottom plate then removed part of the impeller shroud so I could add a slip fitting for the inner pre filter tube.It needs to be able to come out for unclogging or servicing the impeller. I then used some more marine grade epoxy to make another channel for the 4 inch outer tube to sit in.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

This is a schedule 80 PVC Tube as I need the extra strength for digging in gravel beds and rock. I cut out a portion and attached it with the epoxy.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Here are some of the things i will be using for this project,many of these things can be substituted depending on the project but I feel the epoxy is a must for the strength it provides while being chemically inert,


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I added a PVC elbow and a barbed fitting to accommodate the hose I want to use.This also doubles as a handle for when I use the device.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

This is the inner tube that acts as a pre filter to the real pre filter. It is just an ABS pipe with many slots cut into it,I then added an end cap after cutting the appropriate length of tube. This inserts into the inner slip fitting to protect the impeller from rocks.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I cut some matila fiber to place inside the other end of the pre filter tube as to a safe guard.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I saved an old power cord from one of my catalina pumps and now I know why,so I could have a 20+ foot long cord.I used this with a junction box to wire in a switch.I needed it to be water proof\resistant so I got a panel that goes over a house switch wich I then added a inner gasket to. I added cord clamps as I knew there would be some tugging and I siliconed the opening to those in addition to a few other places prior to bolting it together.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

here it is ,my little switch box all ready to go.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I did a test in the bath tub after placing some hose clamps on.This thing ROCKS IT!


----------

